
Microsoft makes a regular old laptop: The Surface Laptop - nikbackm
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/05/microsoft-makes-a-regular-old-laptop-the-surface-laptop/
======
kensai
"The Surface Laptop ships with Windows 10 S, the new cut-down Windows 10 SKU
Microsoft announced today. Out of the box, the operating system can only run
apps from the Windows Store, though it's possible to upgrade it to a full
Windows 10 Pro install for $50."

It's a good compromise, still, I would have desired this $50 price tag to be
around 20. Unfortunately, the Windows Store is still not as rich as we would
love it to be to be completely independent of "traditional" applications.

------
wbraun
So I guess this is the first product shipping with Windows 10 S.

Is anyone else scared as much by Windows 10 S as I am? Given that it will be
the cheapest option for OEMs I can envision it shipping on the majority of
laptops. Being limited to only Windows Store apps seems like a huge attack on
open computing.

------
Hydraulix989
I wish Microsoft would build hardware that lays on the Pareto Frontier. For
example, the Surface RT 1 was both more expensive than the iPad and less
capable (no WSA apps). Make it cheaper than the iPad or add value elsewhere.
You're not going to beat Apple for "coolness" no matter how hard you try.

Needless to say, I'm still going to be using my Thinkpad.

